
Hacker Typer - francescolaffi
http://hackertyper.com/
======
kmf
This is a wonderful website. Worth mentioning pressing Option (on Mac, alt on
Windows) gives you an awesome "Access Denied/Granted" display.

THIS JUST REVOLUTIONIZED FAKE HACKING AS WE KNOW IT.

------
bloggergirl
This is totally my new go-to place when I want to try to sound like I know
what my programmer friends are talking about.

Now we just need a similar tool that turns everything I type into something
Stephen Hawking would write/think/say, and I'll finally make friends at
parties.

